# Mavs/Sixers Trade Idea



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

There was a post in the Trades Forum of this trade:
Walker
Finley
for
AI
Dalembert

I don't think many Philly fans like that so I came up with a different version:
AI
Robinson
Dalembert
Buckner
Green
for
Walker
Finley
Najera
Stefansson
04 2nd rounder
05 1st rounder

What do you think?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

First trade is so bad for the sixers it is unreal.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> First trade is so bad for the sixers it is unreal.


What about mine?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Even worse IMO. If iverson gets traded the sixers will look to green to replace him and he has been doing a pretty good job imo. He is a possibly going to develop into a star! What do the sixers get in return? Najera and an undrafted 2 guard from iceland. WTF?? 
Dallas doesn't even need this trade. They should trade Jamison + whatever else for a good draft pick and get a good center.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would assume that you would put in Salmons to replace him. Plus you would get draft picks.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok, then. This is a great trade for both teams :uhoh: .


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Both are those are really REALLY horrible for the Sixers.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

The first trade is bad enough to begin with. All you did was add Grob, Buckner, and Green for garbage.


----------



## Dalembertfan (Apr 6, 2004)

The sixers are not going to trade Dalembert. The reason is very simple in the fact that they had a very bad seaon this year. The only brightspots during the season were how much Dalembert has improved and the play of Willie Green during the end of the season.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> The first trade is bad enough to begin with. All you did was add Grob, Buckner, and Green for garbage.


Agreed, which is what i said in the thread in the "trades" forum. We get robbed in both trades, even more in the second one. The Mavs are a good team so their draft picks aren't as valuable.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

What about this crazy idea:
McKie
AI
Big Dog
T-Mac
Snow
Coleman
Buckner
Dalembert
for
Finley
Jamison
Walker
Najera
Fortson
Delk

Then you keep most of your young prospects and you get rid of Snow,T-Mac,McKie, and Coleman who are old and have bad contracts. You get 3 all-star level players and 3 good bench players for a superstar, a prospect, and veterans with bad contracts.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

This is a joke of post or what ?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

That trade still stinks. We trade our whole team for Walker, Jameson, and Finley. We would be worse off then we are now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Only way I see the Sixers doing any of those trades, is if it was considered as a tax write off. Those are pretty insane deals, where we get nothing from them.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

In that last trade we basically trade away our whole team. :| 

Not to mention SamDam is one of our young prospects and we're losing him.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

That is why I said it was a crazy idea, I just tried it and it worked.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

To crazy though.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I doubt the Sixers and Mavs will trade because neither team is willing to give something up that the other team needs. If you want Dalembert so much MAvs Dude you are going to have to give up something pretty big, because the Sixers are high on him now. Snow, btw, does NOT have a bad contract. He is a great compliment to IVerson at PG and he is a GREAT defender.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> Snow, btw, does NOT have a bad contract. He is a great compliment to IVerson at PG and he is a GREAT defender.


He might not have a bad contract but it is long.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> He might not have a bad contract but it is long.


Long doesn't mean bad. His contract isn't great but it isn't bad, so it is not like the Sixers WANT to get Snow's contract off their books.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Long doesn't mean bad. His contract isn't great but it isn't bad, so it is not like the Sixers WANT to get Snow's contract off their books.


Don't you want to get younger though. With Snow around for that long, he won't fit in.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Don't you want to get younger though. With Snow around for that long, he won't fit in.


He isn't that old now, and he is an imortant part of teh team now with his defense and his PG ability that allows AI toplay the 2. He could be traded but only if we get someting valuable in return. We aren't trying to get Snow out of town now.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> What about this crazy idea:
> McKie
> AI
> ...


Since when did Philly have T-mac? Unless your referring to another T-mac.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Since when did Philly have T-mac? Unless your referring to another T-mac.


They were referring to the other T-Mac, Todd MacCullouch.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> They were referring to the other T-Mac, Todd MacCullouch.


OMGGGGGGG...noooooooooooooooooooooooo:no: :no: :no: :laugh: 


hahshhaha..i saw that image someone has in their sig and started cracking up..

I don't mind it one bit..but its just funny


----------

